# Prime question - Wi-Fi only on feeds?? not 4G ??



## Alaskan (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, I upgraded my wife from her K2 to the Fire 8.9 with 4G.  So far she loves it, but I have a question about Amazon Prime.  Is it true that you can only download / feed the movies and videos through a Wi-Fi connection?  If so, why is this?  Why would Amazon build and sell a device with 4G, then limit your connection to Wi-Fi ??  The 4G connection is lightning fast, and our home Wi-Fi is terribly slow.  It doesn't seem to make any sense to me, if this is the case.  It also means that Prime video feeds will not work for us, even though the Fire has a screaming fast 4G connection.  Anyone??

Thanks...Alaskan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can stream video through the 4G; however, if you are within a known or open WiFi signal, the Fire will default to the WiFi to save 4G minutes.  If you have the $50-for-the-year plan, you're not going to want to use streaming as you will quickly exceed your minutes.  If you've opted for one of the higher pay plans and want to stream, I think you're going to need to tell it to forget your WiFi connection, at least for the purposes of streaming.

You can't download items over 50 MB using the 4G, you must use WiFi, but you can stream; you will be warned that you are streaming using your wireless data plan and you will be given the opportunity to switch to a wireless network.  

For me, the WiFi works  better at my house anyway.



Betsy


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Betsy.  I tried to stream before setting up the WiFi connection, and it would not work.  It told me that I must connect to a WiFi for it to work.  My wife called Amazon and asked them directly last night, and they did confirm it is WiFi only.

I think this is silly!!  I added my wife's Fire to our current shared data plan thru AT&T, so I have enough band with through them that I am not worried.  I have very slow WiFi at home, and don't want to pay more to upgrade the speed, just so the Fire can connect.

We decided to cancel our Prime subscription due to this.  I find it pretty sad that I cannot connect with the fast 4G connection.  I would think they would at least give you an option to choose which connection you want to use (heck my K2 does that!).  I did not see the warning about being on 4G that you mentioned, it simply would not allow it.

Oh well...maybe they will change it in the future.

Thanks for your help!!

Alaskan


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know why Amazon does this but they do the same thing with their app for the iPad and iPhone.  It would be nice to be able to use the app when out and about but I can't unless I am in a wifi hotspot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Alaskan said:


> Thanks for the reply Betsy. I tried to stream before setting up the WiFi connection, and it would not work. It told me that I must connect to a WiFi for it to work. My wife called Amazon and asked them directly last night, and they did confirm it is WiFi only.
> 
> I think this is silly!! I added my wife's Fire to our current shared data plan thru AT&T, so I have enough band with through them that I am not worried. I have very slow WiFi at home, and don't want to pay more to upgrade the speed, just so the Fire can connect.
> 
> ...


There's a misconnect here somewhere...perhaps I didn't understand what you are asking? I tried streaming last night using my 4G connection and it worked. When I tried to actually download something, it told me the show was over 50MB and had to be done via WiFi but when I streamed, it only warned me that I was using my data plan. So you can stream over 4G, you just can't download if it's over 50MB. Perhaps it's location? You're in Alaska, I gather? Maybe the continental US has different rules?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlegrl81 said:


> I don't know why Amazon does this but they do the same thing with their app for the iPad and iPhone. It would be nice to be able to use the app when out and about but I can't unless I am in a wifi hotspot.


Is that a function of Amazon or a function of the wireless plans for the iPad/iPhone? I know that my DIL can't use Facetime or download some apps unless she's on WiFi....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to add, I turned my wireless router off and just tried it again to be sure. And I could stream with 4G, no problem. I did get this message:










Betsy

Sent from Killashandra, 
my Kindle Fire 4G


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 31, 2010)

kindlegrl81...Amen.  That is exactly how I feel.  I should be able to download/stream...whatever I want through whatever means I choose.  Especially if I am on the go!!

Betsy, I am not sure what to say.  First off, thanks for your help!  It does appear we are seeing two different things here, and I don't know why.  Are you talking about streaming through Amazon's Prime, or just streaming in general?  I am talking about using Prime, as it would not give me the opportunity to stream at all through 4G.  I am not sure why we see two different things when we both try.

And yes, I am in Alaska!!  I really doubt that location will make a difference, as long as I have a good enough connection....but one never knows.  Things are surely different up here than they are in the lower 48.  I guess I can skip the video streams and just look out my window.  I have better scenery in my "back yard" than you see in most videos anyway!!

Thanks again for all of the help!!

Alaskan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Alaskan--

yes, I'm talking about streaming through Amazon Prime Instant Video (I don't pay for video, too much to see that's free.)  That's an episode of Army Wives that I was watching.  (Apparently the screen cap won't let me capture the actual video.  Or something.)

I'd send a message to Amazon CS and ask them.  I've had good response asking them stuff over email.

Betsy


----------

